# S&w sd40 ve not sending bullet through barrel and not loading next she'll in.



## Larrygraham1314 (Feb 14, 2021)

Ok got this pistol tried it out. It shit couple times then wouldn't chamber next load. Come to find out the last bullet didn't fully eject from the barrel. Thank God I found that out before trying to make it shoot anyway. I lubed it. Haven't polished it. It keeps happening. Is this a normal for for this s&w. How can I fix it. Btw it's a s&w sd40 ve. Maybe it's the bullets. Someone help me.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Does it have 40 S&W on the barrel? They make a 40, but most are 9MM. That is a very unusual event you have there.
DO NOT shoot it, or try again until a qualified smith gets a look at it. You have a definite problem.n SDVE's are normally very reliable and solid units.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It shot, but the casing didn't eject?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> Does it have 40 S&W on the barrel? They make a 40, but most are 9MM. That is a very unusual event you have there.
> DO NOT shoot it, or try again until a qualified smith gets a look at it. You have a definite problem.n SDVE's are normally very reliable and solid units.


I think it's shooting the round but not ejecting the spent casing, it's kinda confusing, maybe m interpreting it wrong


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> I think it's shooting the round but not ejecting the spent casing, it's kinda confusing, maybe m interpreting it wrong


A 40 will chamber in some 9MM. Mostly. It may be a little or a lot out of battery. If that is the case, it shouldn't shoot, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Sounds to me like the round isn't exiting the barrel. Very unusual. Could be a manufacturing defect.
Either way, time to find someone who knows more.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> A 40 will chamber in some 9MM. Mostly. It may be a little or a lot out of battery. If that is the case, it shouldn't shoot, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Sounds to me like the round isn't exiting the barrel. Very unusual. Could be a manufacturing defect.
> Either way, time to find someone who knows more.


Maybe he's referring to the spent casing as the bullet, lol.
The polishing part is confusing.
It keeps happening .Is also confusing


----------



## Larrygraham1314 (Feb 14, 2021)

Here's barrel


----------



## Larrygraham1314 (Feb 14, 2021)

Could it be the shells?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the bullet stuck in the barrel


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Use a mirror and flashlight to look down the barrel


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Best advice is still take it to a shop or where you bought it and tell them what it is doing. Best guess is about all that can come your way from here.
Something is very wrong is bullets get stuck in the barrel.
That is a pic of the slide assembly and it certainly says 40. What about the barrel?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> Maybe he's referring to the spent casing as the bullet, lol.
> The polishing part is confusing.
> It keeps happening .Is also confusing


Yes it is, but the description in the beginning is what it is. Sounds like a stuck round. Might have been a fluke of a round, it happens, but if it is happening often, then some personal intervention with the pistol or the loose nut holding it is in order.
Good Luck


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> Yes it is, but the description in the beginning is what it is. Sounds like a stuck round. Might have been a fluke of a round, it happens, but if it is happening often, then some personal intervention with the pistol or the loose nut holding it is in order.
> Good Luck


I agree 
Definitely could be a dangerous issue.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you know how to field strip it? It's pretty easy and you'll be able to tell if you have a "squib" round in the barrel much easier and safer.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I think it's shooting the round but not ejecting the spent casing, it's kinda confusing, maybe m interpreting it wrong


No, I don't think that you're interpreting it wrong. He lost me too. Especially the: "It keeps happening" part?

About the only thing that I can think of is that the bullet came out of the case because of a light squib round and is partially stuck within the barrel and chamber. Because there was not enough force to lodge the bullet halfway up the barrel. If that were the case then any following rounds would at least chamber and extract. If he was to fire the gun he would probably blow the gun apart. Since the bullet is stuck where it is, it obviously won't chamber another round.

If the bullet is stuck in the beginning of the lands it should be a fairly simple job to get it out with a wooden dowel, cleaning rod or something similar and then drive it out.

It doesn't sound like this individual knows too much about guns, no offense to that individual intended.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

desertman said:


> It doesn't sound like this individual knows too much about guns, no offense to that individual intended.


Undoubtedly why he is here, but without better descriptions it is hard to try and help.
OP seems to have given up or taken the pistol to someone else for some help. OR, he could be snowed in without electricity, like a lot of us are.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

LostinTexas said:


> Undoubtedly why he is here, but without better descriptions it is hard to try and help.
> OP seems to have given up or taken the pistol to someone else for some help. OR, he could be snowed in without electricity, like a lot of us are.


Snow in Texas? I never would have imagined? But then again we got 2 feet where I am in Arizona the worst storm in 30 years. Even Phoenix got a trace. 2 feet is normal in places like Flagstaff, Show Low and the White Mountains but not where I am. If we get snow it's usually in and out of here within a day. Not this time, it snowed for 3 days straight.

I had a bullet get stuck once using reloads. For some reason not all of the powder ignited? When I retracted the slide and ejected the case there was unburned powder inside the gun. The bullet went about 1/4 of an inch into the rifling and was lodged there. I took a wooden dowel and drove it out with a few taps of my hammer. Everything was fine after that.

What surprises me is when some people are just dumbfounded when something simple happens and they don't even know where to begin to solve the problem? In this case it seems that a simple field strip would easily find and diagnose it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes, that happens with any load, or can. The scary prt is when someone touches one off behind the squib. It usually doesn't end well.
No power for 13+ hours and looking at about 5 degrees tonight.
Batteries for this thing may run out soon, but so far so good.
The 7 inches we got last night make me feel better about our water lines surviving this.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

LostinTexas said:


> Yes, that happens with any load, or can. The scary prt is when someone touches one off behind the squib. It usually doesn't end well.
> *No power for 13+ hours and looking at about 5 degrees tonight.*
> Batteries for this thing may run out soon, but so far so good.
> The 7 inches we got last night make me feel better about our water lines surviving this.


Oh no that suck's!

I heard about it on the news. Something about all of those windmills being frozen? That's the "Green New Deal" for you. I'll bet that Biden and John Kerry aren't freezing their f'n asses off? What a bunch of loathsome swines.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

desertman said:


> Oh no that suck's!
> 
> I heard about it on the news. Something about all of those windmills being frozen? That's the "Green New Deal" for you. I'll bet that Biden and John Kerry aren't freezing their f'n asses off? What a bunch of loathsome swines.


You heard more than us. That would explain the "Frozen" explanation from the Governators Office. These are supposed to be rolling. Not rolled on. I'm happy the inlaws are faring better. We had power for about 30 minutes and it went dark again. I guess they think being off for extended times won't require a mega load at startup when everyone and their three uncles are playing catch up with water heaters, heat, and large appliances. I'm sure it is a load, but they cut everything for too long.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Larrygraham1314 said:


> Ok got this pistol tried it out. It shit couple times then wouldn't chamber next load. Come to find out the last bullet didn't fully eject from the barrel. Thank God I found that out before trying to make it shoot anyway. I lubed it. Haven't polished it. It keeps happening. Is this a normal for for this s&w. How can I fix it. Btw it's a s&w sd40 ve. Maybe it's the bullets. Someone help me.


While this is a Glock video, in this case it will help you understand the firing process and be better suited to describe your issues.






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> While this is a Glock video, in this case it will help you understand the firing process and be better suited to describe your issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool video!!!


----------

